# What pros wear?



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

wear what ever you like bro. if it fits you wear it. just dont get matching pants and jacket. that is my pet hate. looks so dumb.


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

if you have to ask, you'll never know


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Really? You care about what pros wear? And you don't know that being a pro means you're getting paid to wear things that your sponsor makes?


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

What makes someone a poser, buying equipment but spending the day at the lodge? You're fine dude. The people who made that jacket don't care if you snowboard or strip, they're just trying to turn a profit.


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

I know man,but like my point is almost every pro is wearing muted or non-flashy stuff these days?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Krazy said:


> I know man,but like my point is almost every pro is wearing muted or non-flashy stuff these days?


Bright really isn't my style, but it makes it so much easier to find your buddies on the mountain and at the base. Who gives a fuck what the pros wear? Like has already been said, they're getting paid to wear it.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

You'll look like more of a poser by worrying more about your colour scheme than your actual riding. Wear whatever you want and worry about improving your riding, your style doesn't come from your coat


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just make sure your helmet, goggles, pants, gloves, bindings and board also has the same matching urban homeless cart camo pattern..and ub fine:thumbsup:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Poser question.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Worrying about looking like a poser, pretty much makes you a poser. If you like the jacket then buy it and enjoy having a jacket you like.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Poser thread is poser:laugh:


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Poser thread is poser:laugh:


That's what your mom told me last night


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Krazy said:


> That's what your mom told me last night


His mom told you that your thread is a poser thread? :blink:


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> His mom told you that your thread is a poser thread? :blink:


Eng. Is my second language and at my country it has a meaning.Sometimes I make pretty no-nonse sentences because of that


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

the pros wear leather jackets and skinny jeans duhh!!!


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck pro's. 

Those fucking posers, fuck em all.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Wearing things that the "pros" wear won't make you a pro.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

oh i almost forgot...


----------

